# bunny boiler



## mentalmess (Jan 8, 2011)

Its been almost two years since d day and the ow has started acting up again. She must of followed us and found out where I work cause she is emailing me at the company site. She is blocked from everything else like our phones and personal emails. She also showed up on our property yesterday and stood in our driveway yelling that my husband owed her and needed to come fix her flat tire!

We had to call the cops and they told her to stay away or get arrested for trespass. We live in the country and she lives fifty miles away. Very embarrassing cause our youngest daughter (20) was home and witnessed all the drama.

The cops suggested getting a lawyer to write a cease and desist letter threatening action to try to get her to stop the email harassment. In our state she has not done anything yet to get a restraining order.

We don't have a lawyer and was hoping someone could tell us what kind to call. Criminal or maybe divorce or domestic lawyers? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

mentalmess said:


> Its been almost two years since d day and the ow has started acting up again. She must of followed us and found out where I work cause she is emailing me at the company site. She is blocked from everything else like our phones and personal emails. She also showed up on our property yesterday and stood in our driveway yelling that my husband owed her and needed to come fix her flat tire!
> 
> We had to call the cops and they told her to stay away or get arrested for trespass. We live in the country and she lives fifty miles away. Very embarrassing cause our youngest daughter (20) was home and witnessed all the drama.
> 
> ...


A criminal attorney would be appropriate for your needs. Actually any attorney can write a cease and desist letter, however a criminal attorney would be more versed in the penalties should she fail to comply with your demand.

And being on your property would seem enough to press for trespassing charges, so a criminal attorney would know if she "crossed the line" at this point or not.

It should be fairly easy and inexpensive to have some nice criminal attorney draw up a nice intimidating letter to her.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

We used a general practice lawyer, I think officially he was "Family Law". We had serious problems with a landlord and needed a scary cease and desist letter. The landlord was trespassing and he was yelling at our young children when they would be out playing on the lawn. So not quite the same as your situation but similar in the need for a warning shot to stay away. Yours is a civil matter so far, until she commits a crime and the prosecutor gets involved. I think you need a civil not a criminal oriented lawyer.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Restraining order.

Sorry to hear you have to deal with all of this.

What did your husband say?


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Be sure to document all her emails to you at work and get police reports for her showing up at your house. It is a sad fact that to get a restraining order sometimes you have to do all the work to prove the person is harassing you.
I would use any lawyer I could afford to write the letter. 
I am sorry that your youngest had to be witness to it. That has to be tough.
Hope things simmer down and this OW gives up and moves on.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you have a lawyer named "Big Ugly Insane Rottweiler" that would help.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

> She also showed up on our property yesterday and stood in our driveway yelling that my husband owed her and needed to come fix her flat tire!


She is losing it


----------



## So Sad Lady (Aug 31, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> She is losing it


:iagree: What's with all these OW thinking their married lovers owe them something!


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

Buy a gun. Get a lawyer. In that order.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i hope you have a security system installed in your home. if you have a garage,park your cars in them always.if you have any pets,keep them indoors unless you're outside with them.

it might seem extreme but you don't know what women like this are capable of doing.you need to protect what's yours and you need to protect yourself.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

the term bunny boiler came from a movie that may seem far fetched but the idea had to come from someone's experience...


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I would get a video camera and record her actions. Hire a PI and have her tracked to see what the hell she is doing. Sounds like she is stalking you and your husband and I would want to know when, how often, etc. When ever she shows up make sure you know the law and call the police when she violates it. This is creepy. I would start packing a 38 and make sure you get a permit and take the time to learn how to use it correctly and effectively.

Sit down with your husband and an attorney. Have your husband tell you everytime he sees her and I would get a video camera for him as well.


----------



## mentalmess (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone. We have an appt with a lawyer in the next town over who does criminal but also does some of everything (small town).
Our dd is almost two years ago. We have reconciling been pretty well. My husband is mortified and appalled at what he has done. He takes full blame.

Target shooting is our hobby and my husband got me a 38 and I have my carry permit.

Ow seems to cycle thru these psycho moments but is obviously escalating.
I will let you know what the lawyer says. Thanks for being here I would have lost my mind by now without this forum.


----------

